# Clippers For Fine Hair



## kafolske (Nov 22, 2007)

My Schnauzer seems to have very fine hair. If have two clippers (oster and wahl), which I purchased from Wal-Mart. Neither of them will clip her hair. They just push it down.

What are your suggestions for clippers that work on fine dog hair? I did a search, but did not come up with anything specific for fine hair.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would pick up a dog grooming book at the library or bookstore. It should have examples of the techniques to use and specific clipping instructions for different breeds. 

Are running the clippers in the direction that the coat grows, or against the grain?


----------



## kafolske (Nov 22, 2007)

briteday said:


> I would pick up a dog grooming book at the library or bookstore. It should have examples of the techniques to use and specific clipping instructions for different breeds.
> 
> Are running the clippers in the direction that the coat grows, or against the grain?


I am running with the grain. 

How will a book help me? Are you saying my technique used is incorrect?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Without seeing what you're doing It's hard to say why they aren't cutting the hair. What size blade are you using? Are you sure her hair is long enough for a blade that size to actually cut? Is the blade properly snapped on?


----------



## kafolske (Nov 22, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Without seeing what you're doing It's hard to say why they aren't cutting the hair. What size blade are you using? Are you sure her hair is long enough for a blade that size to actually cut? Is the blade properly snapped on?


Size: The only one that came with the clipper.
Hair Long enough: She looks like a sheepdog. It has to be long enough.
Properly installed: Yes. I have made sure it is.

The blade works fine on my Yorkie.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmmn, maybe the blade has hair stuck or is dull and isn't cutting at all? did you try it on your yorkie after trying it on the other dog? Usually a #10 blade is standard issue to come with a new clipper. That should be plenty short, I rarely use it other than to trim out pads, groin area and around the pooper LOL. I'd check to see if it's cutting at all and other than that I'm at a loss. Shouldn't matter whether the hair is fine or not, unless you're trying to clip through a matt.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

kafolske said:


> My Schnauzer seems to have very fine hair. If have two clippers (oster and wahl), which I purchased from Wal-Mart. Neither of them will clip her hair. They just push it down.
> 
> What are your suggestions for clippers that work on fine dog hair? I did a search, but did not come up with anything specific for fine hair.
> 
> ...



In my experience, pet clippers you can buy from stores like WalMart don't work well. I gave up and purchased professional clippers, which weren't that much more money. I recently bought an Andis UltraEdge 2 speed clipper online at KvVet Supply for $124. I like the Wahl KM 2 clippers as well, and they're often on sale for just a little above $100.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry to break your heart but anything you get from Wally, regarding clippers, and scissors, etc, for your dog, are not going to be 'high quality'. 

Andis has some really good clippers; the super two speed, and the ultra edge mentioned above, are just two of their quality clippers. I have used Andis for 7 years; I still have my first one, actually, and aside from needing a new housing\body it still runs well. A good clipper will go through dirty coats, thin fine coats, thick coats, etc...Most Walmart type brands of clippers just don't have the power to go through much of any type of coat, clean or not. 

The advantage to having a clipper like this, is that the blades are detachable; they also last longer than the fixed blades on alot of 'Walmart' or other cheaper clippers. You get a better cut, and you can swap blades when you want the dog's cut longer or shorter.


----------



## kafolske (Nov 22, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Sorry to break your heart but anything you get from Wally, regarding clippers, and scissors, etc, for your dog, are not going to be 'high quality'.


That is what I thought. I bought a pair of Andis and they just arrived. They sure feel like they are better quality.

Since you have quite a bit of experience with Andis, I have a question about the blades.

For the longer hair on my Schnauzer, I was thinking of getting the 1/2" blade. I notice there is a regular and a "shiptooth" blade. Which one should I get? What is the purpose of the "shiptooth" blade?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## animalcareerist (Nov 30, 2007)

A great source for quality clippers is your local livestock feedstore. They'll have a large selection of clippers which are designed for more robust use. Also, since most feedstores are small companies, you'll be able to get good advice from the staff, and you'll be able to actually open the packages and try out the product. It's really important that the clipper feels good in your hand, since you'll be using it often and for prolonged periods.


----------



## rubyjewel (Nov 15, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> In my experience, pet clippers you can buy from stores like WalMart don't work well. I gave up and purchased professional clippers, which weren't that much more money. I recently bought an Andis UltraEdge 2 speed clipper online at KvVet Supply for $124. I like the Wahl KM 2 clippers as well, and they're often on sale for just a little above $100.



WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO Andis UltraEdge 2 speed clippers... lol sorry got excited, I have one too! It is defanately worth the investment!


----------



## kafolske (Nov 22, 2007)

I just finished clipping my two dogs with the new Andis. It works great. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

kafolske said:


> That is what I thought. I bought a pair of Andis and they just arrived. They sure feel like they are better quality.
> 
> Since you have quite a bit of experience with Andis, I have a question about the blades.
> 
> ...


Skip tooths are normally used for prepwork before bathing. They don't give as even of a cut as the finishing blades, which make them ideal for prep work, because you aren't looking for 'perfect cuts' before the bath anyway. "F" or finishing blades are used either before or after bathing;They give the most even clip. I mainly use F blades for grooming dogs, although I do have a couple of skiptooth blades left over from when I started the grooming business.

Congrats on getting your doggies groomed!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I use an Oster A5 and I have trimmed everything from Llamas to horses to dogs of many different breeds. It has been a great clipper.


----------

